# [Swap] Problem z pamięcią swap

## AsBesT

Witam,

Mam problem z pamięcią swap.

chodzi o to iż mam 2 GB pamięci ram oraz 4 GB pamięci swap, pamięć ram bardzo szybko się zapełnia a pamięć swap w ogóle (cały czas 0 mb oraz 0 % użytej pamięci).

pamięć swap mam oczywiście dodaną do fstaba oraz aktywowaną poleceniem swapon.

Nie mam pojęcia w czym może leżeć problem, byłbym wdzięczny za jakąś podpowiedź.

Jeśli powinienem wkleić jakiś [code] to napiszcie jaki.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## ncl

To całkiem normalne. Swap z definicji jest dużo wolniejszy od ramu 

więc jeśli nie ma potrzeby to system raczej stara się go nie używać.

Bo i po co? U mnie przy "normalnej pracy":

```
% free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2007       1883        124          0        568       1034

-/+ buffers/cache:        279       1728

Swap:         2047          0       2047
```

Zależy jeszcze co rozumiesz przez zapełnia... ale dopóki nie dostajesz

błedów przy alokacji pamięci to nie ma się czym martwic. Linux lubi 

cache'owac sobie rózne rzeczy. W końcu nie po to kupujesz 2GB ramu

żeby leżał niewykorzystany. Wiec to used 1883 powyzej to tak troche 

wirtualnie bo nadal moge np. odpalic 2x kvm po 256 MB na maszyne i

swap dalej nie bedzie wykorzystany.

----------

## BeteNoire

Pokaż swoje free -m, bo robić 4 gb swap to trochę nieteges...

Tutaj znajdziesz pewnego tipsa...

----------

## AsBesT

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2023        415       1607          0         87        155

-/+ buffers/cache:        172       1850

Swap:         4439          0       4439

```

Zaraz po uruchomieniu komputera.

----------

## n0rbi666

Hm, to ja tu nie widzę zapełnionej pamięci - a wręcz przeciwnie, duuuużo wolnej pamięci.

Przeczytałeś artykuł z linka od BeteNoire ?

----------

## AsBesT

Właśnie go studiuję.

To były dane pobrane zaraz po uruchomieniu komputera, ale zaraz po odpaleniu qbittorrenta ram skacze do ok 1800 mb

Po godzinie dane te wyglądają tak:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2023       1972         51          0          2       1694

-/+ buffers/cache:        275       1747

Swap:         4439          0       4439

```

----------

## n0rbi666

Patrzysz na tą linię :

```
-/+ buffers/cache:        275       1747 
```

Czyli do użytku aplikacji masz wolne 1747MB ram. A póki nic nie używa tego ramu, system tam robi bufor - żeby pamięć się nie marnowała.  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *AsBesT wrote:*   

> Właśnie go studiuję.(...)
> 
> ram skacze do ok 1800 mb

 

To znaczy, że nic z niego nie zrozumiałeś  :Razz:  Wpisz sobie w góglu "zarządzanie pamiecią" to dostaniesz artykuły po polsku.

Ten temat przewija się przez różne fora z dość dużą częstotliwością.

Z Twoją pamięcią jest wszystko w porządku, za to marnujesz całe 4 gb na swap (chore!   :Twisted Evil:  ).

----------

## caruso

IMHO Swap przy takiej ilości nie jest potrzebny do szczęścia (zależy of course od użycia komputera). Ja w ogóle nie używam swapa już przy 512 MB i komp chodzi jak trzeba.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja posiadam 2G ramu i 6G swapu, pracuje na tak wielkich plikach, ze to niezbędne. Nie lubie jak się wywala moja aplikacja tylko dlatego, ze jej pamięci zabrakło.

----------

## Poe

do tego, jezeli ktos ma laptopa i chciałby używać hibernacji to z tego co pamiętam swap jest potrzebny również w dużej ilości, bodajże 2xRAM.

----------

## boracik666

ja zaś rozwiązałem problem swapa w ten sposób że ustawiłem go na nieużywanym pendrivie 256MB, więcej mi nie jest potrzebne do szczęścia, i tak system rzadko się do niego odwołuje  :Smile: 

btw mam 1,5GB ramu, również kiedyś się dziwiłem dlaczego wcina tyle ramu ale po kilku artach już wiem  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Poe wrote:*   

> do tego, jezeli ktos ma laptopa i chciałby używać hibernacji to z tego co pamiętam swap jest potrzebny również w dużej ilości, bodajże 2xRAM.

 

Nieprawda. 1x RAM wystarczy.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ja posiadam 2G ramu i 6G swapu, pracuje na tak wielkich plikach, ze to niezbędne. Nie lubie jak się wywala moja aplikacja tylko dlatego, ze jej pamięci zabrakło.

 

Współczuję Ci tego mielenia dyskiem...  :Wink: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Nieprawda. 1x RAM wystarczy.

 

a to ciekawe. zajmij sobie jakims glupim softem caly ram i 90% swapa (prosta alokacja tablicy wystarczy) i sie zahibernuj. baaardzo jestem ciekaw jak caly ram upcha do 10% pozostalego swapa. filewriter suspendowy odpada bo sa z nim problemy

----------

## AsBesT

Ja osobiście dowiedziałem się tego czego chciałem.

Ale zrodziła się z tego dość ciekawa dyskusja.

----------

## quosek

SlashBeast - a mozesz tak OT powiedziec gdzie masz takie duze pliki ? bo ja widze praktycznie tylko multimedia (video, grafika)

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Nieprawda. 1x RAM wystarczy. 
> 
> a to ciekawe. zajmij sobie jakims glupim softem caly ram i 90% swapa (prosta alokacja tablicy wystarczy) i sie zahibernuj. baaardzo jestem ciekaw jak caly ram upcha do 10% pozostalego swapa. filewriter suspendowy odpada bo sa z nim problemy

 

Jest kompresja obrazu i jest czyszczenie cache dyskowych przed hibernacją.

Poza tym systemu najlepiej używać tak, by swap nie był zapychany, wg mnie to jest tylko zawór bezpieczeństwa, by system nie stawał, gdy brak mu pamięci. A ja nigdy nie miałem zapełnionego więcej niż 80% RAM.

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           883        873          9          0        169        225

-/+ buffers/cache:        478        404

Swap:         1027          4       1022
```

Gdyby nie hibernacja pewnie miałbym swap wielkości 256 MB.

----------

## SlashBeast

Cóż, masz racje. Video. Modze na baaardzo długich i wielkich plikach wideo wiele zmian. Więcej chyba nie powinenem mówić, tajemnica firmy.  :Smile: 

----------

